# second time smoking and the meat has a grey tint, 2 cases exploded why?



## patrecko (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello,

 This is my first year smoking venison.

The first batch I used sausage making kit. It turned out ok.

This batch was from scratch and called for white suagr and brown sugar, spices, tender quick and table salt.

I oven dried it on warm for 1hr then put it in a smoker that is gas fired, with cherry and alder wood chips. I smoked it for 4hrs. Temp was around 165 internal when I lost a few to exploding.

Should I be worried about the grey discoloration?













20151124_092651[1].jpg



__ patrecko
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2015)

P, I've never had that problem with my SS, hopefully the experts will see this post and help you.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 25, 2015)

Many times you can tell if you are mixed well enough by the color of the meat. If the cure is mixed with the meat well enough is should be red in color when smoked or grilled or cooked. To me it look like it may not have been mixed well enough. Is it just in the one spot?

Steve


----------



## patrecko (Nov 25, 2015)

Just in a couple. I mixed it by hand. A couple sticks exploded so i assume it went too long or over temp. It didnt call for much tender quick 1.5 tsp.. ps should i be afraid to eat this or is the color ok?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2015)

What temp was the smoker....   Were the sausage sitting on a sheet pan...  

4 hours to 165 seems fast, like the smoker was too hot...     The flat spot, on the sausage, suggests it was sitting on a pan of sorts....  

without knowing anything else, I'm thinking the pan blocked the heat from rising in the smoker, and overheated the lower portion of the smoker because of the air flow blockage....   

On another note, adding additional salt to a proper amount of Tender Quick will make for a very salty product.....

_This batch was from scratch and called for white suagr and brown sugar, spices, tender quick and table salt._


Can you give us more information of the recipe and process......


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 25, 2015)

I agree with Dave that it also looks like it was over cooked.

When I smoke sticks it is all day until I get an internal at 152 degrees.


----------



## patrecko (Nov 25, 2015)

20151123_015151.jpg



__ patrecko
__ Nov 25, 2015





This is the recipe.mixed the pork and venison with the recipe. I did add the water the folllowing day after  letting this all sit in a cooler in my fridge. I dried them on  my oven rack on warm setting for 1hr prior..I have a home made smokerand i hung these by the string in the rack. The smoker temp gauge only says low..ideal.. hot.. it was at the top side of low for the 3hrs..  i then pushed the heat up for one hr to get the internal sausage temp to 165. It was cold out the other night and it took me an hr to get the temp from 135 to 165. At which time two case blew out within minutes of  each other


----------



## patrecko (Nov 25, 2015)

I also had the top vent 90 percent closed ddue to the near zero outside temp


----------



## patrecko (Nov 25, 2015)

The biggest question remains is it safe to consume?


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 25, 2015)

I have not worked with TQ before but 2.5 teaspoons for 25 pounds of meat sounds like it is way too short on TQ. A quick search of some of Morton's recipes for TQ call for 1.5 teaspoons per pound.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 25, 2015)

I do not use tender quick, I use instacure in all my sausage that requires cure. I am not a expert, just a handed down, taught, third generation, home sausage maken, old man, but I always, always, want to make safe food for my family and friends. With that said I would not eat what you have there, just to be on the safe side. If one does not know the reason why, start over from scratch and try again. Read everyhting you can on this site, learn and try again.

Just my opinion...

Steve


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2015)

Proper amounts of TQ for 25 #'s of meat.....
25 lbs. meat .....   3/4 C + 1.5 tsp = 5.55 oz. = ~ 157 grams

You need to purchase an electronic, remotely wired, thermometer....   with 2 probes would be best....   One for the smoker/oven temp. and the other for the meat internal temp...

I'd say it exploded from steam....    It must be safe to eat if it got that hot....  probably will need some salt for flavor....  maybe not.....

Where are you located ??   

For your next go-round, I suggest cure #1 for the nitrite addition...   the salt can be adjusted to personal preference...   I suggest 2%

For 25#'s of meat, 5 tsp. cure #1.... 0r 28 grams....   AND probably get a grams electronic scale that has a max. of about 100 grams...   they cost about $8-10....   

There is more we could discuss but this is enough for now....    Dave


----------



## patrecko (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. Great site


----------



## patrecko (Nov 25, 2015)

I am in northern Wisconsin


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2015)

Pat, enjoy the cold, the brats and the cheese.....   Dave


----------

